# ebonized oak - finish - finishing techniques



## JOAT (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi guys thanks for the warm welcome.

I am an ametuer woodworker, but always find myself chasing/doing advanced projects. Currently, I am building a mock sleigh bed that i saw at bassett funiture. I like to do it the hardway. I like to re-create peices that have no plans, which here lies the problem. I feel finishing is the most advanced and hardest to learn aspect of woodworking.

I am looking to do the finish on the bed that I have constructed and want to make sure it is done right the 1st time.

The bed was said to built of oak, it had a raised grain, so I thought to use red oak to acheive the raise grain and keep costs down. I want to ensure that the finish is correct, they say that it is an ebonized oak.

I don't have the shop or tools to produce the old school method (amonia) of ebonizing the oak. I thought I could use an oil based stain and finish it with a sealer. This is the big kicker……..the bed in the store appears to be sealed/finished with a wax substance or a low gloss urethane. I sure could use some help. I have really enjoyed seeing all the work on the site and hope someday I will produce such work as well.

http://www.bassettfurniture.com/store/productDetailForm.asp?maxItems=34&imgid=3610&Seq=16&stype=&mc=1&CatID=500&ItemId=120&SubItemId=-1&ColId=-1


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I used a India ink then ebony stain on a maple table I built for my wife



I can't tell from your link's photo, but the finish looks similar


----------



## johnpoolesc (Mar 14, 2009)

here's an old school trick that works every time.. viniger rubbed on with fine steel wool.. try it on a test board.. but be carefull unless you want the bed completly black.. you'll need a poly on top of that.. or a good finishing wax


----------



## Madcow (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm building a table with the top being spalted maple and an ebonized mahogany base. I've used water based black dye to start the ebonizing process and then use a black stain if there is any uneveness in the dye finish. Woodworking supply stores carry more than one brand and I've used Stedfast and Behlen brands.


----------



## SteveKorz (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Joat… Welcome aboard.

I started putting together some finishing links some time ago, you may find what you are looking for in here.

If this topic grows, I may post it on there too.

Good luck, let us know how it turns out.

Steve


----------



## SeanBenetin (Mar 10, 2009)

testing if it works
Bah!
http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/5135/img4309p.jpg


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Leather dye works well and so does aniline dye.


----------



## JOAT (Mar 13, 2009)

!Here are some better photos…...close ups----- Would I still use the ink die if I wanted some light spots of the wood to show through. I want to acheive a brown/black look like the photos enclosed. What you guys think?


----------



## JOAT (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## unknownwoodworker (Apr 5, 2008)

Here you go Joat. Allison covered this awhile back.

http://lumberjocks.com/jocks/Allison/blog/5831


----------

